# Looking for a way to get NHK



## tkcheng (Oct 16, 2006)

We live in Iowa, the wife really wants NHK.

Lynge lists TV Japan (which has NHK) and a bunch of NHK stations. According to Mike Kohl, the C-band Intelsat Americas 7 feed is gone, so what is left for North America?

Dish Network is a possibility, but it means I'd have to knock down about 8-10 trees in my heavily wooded backyard.


----------



## tkcheng (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like NHK World on PAS9 is my only option. How big of a dish am I going to need to get this? Iowa looks like a 41 area.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

From the footprint map I see (http://www.panamsat.com/global_network/pas9_c.asp), it looks more like Iowa is 39 or barely 40. The angle calculator shows a 30-degree inclination from Des Moines.

What size works for that signal strength? Maybe a C-band viewer can chime in, or you could check your local phone book for Television-Satellite dealers who might know.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The required dish diameter depends on signal strength _and_ the LNB sensitivity. I dug around a bit, and according to the WRTH Satellite & TV Handbook, for an LNB rated 0.9-1.1 dB, a signal with a 39 EIRP (Effective Isotropic Radiated Power) requires a 1.5-meter dish. For a 1.1-1.3 db LNBF, it takes a 1.8-meter dish. And of course, less sensitive LNBs would require even larger dishes.


----------

